# Birkenhead and Cammell Lairds film



## davidrwarwick (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice film about Lairds shipyard from the fifties from British Film Institute:-
http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/nostalgia/rare-footage-shows-1950s-life-9725259

Dave


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Apparently not available in the Colonies.


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Cracking film David, well worth a watch (Thumb)


----------

